# I'm feelin' funky.



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

So what Funk tracks are you guys listening to or what Funk tracks are your favorite? 

I'll get the ball rolling: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3enC9Z18KKE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa9LVMNsLXw]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csaZaNE-V7I


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

That's weird, me too. I wound up with the following in my play-list:

Fred Wesley - Funk for your Ass - YouTube

Maceo Parker - Basic Funk 101 - YouTube

Lafayette Afro Rock Band / Heels & Soles - YouTube


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

robtr8 said:


> That's weird, me too. I wound up with the following in my play-list:
> 
> Fred Wesley - Funk for your Ass - YouTube


Funk For You Ass has to be one of the best Funk albums to come out in the past 10 years. Those other are pretty funky but are they as funky as this: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58yiJvGGye4


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

James Gang - Funk #49 - YouTube


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huZFThnetjo]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IST6qRfVqwY]


and then.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uajFqvvQBpc


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Bootsy Collins - I'd Rather be with you - YouTube


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Aretha Franklin performs Rock Steady - YouTube


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bISuiLZCEFg


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B6TKClPFQA


----------



## Mr. Slik (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P2a9YL1aeU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hcpxzEM6I0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MD-9eOWsp8o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyaHsCBulI0


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Some fiiine stuff in here! 

Let me add a couple: 
















(Corduroy are more acid jazz than funk, but I quite like their style - even though they're white lol).











That's all for now.


----------



## mos805 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://youtu.be/hcMeBlxJgKM

http://youtu.be/U-dTQqt-2nM

http://youtu.be/0zpgnE34lug

I think Chromeo has an old school funk sound to them
http://youtu.be/fGksDvKZ9ek


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

and now some funk from the Shire. Frodo be worken' dem hoe's 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8PBceZhzTI


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Bootsy Collins - Stretchin'Out - YouTube


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Bootsy Collins and George Clinton are pretty much funk masters.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Maceo Parker - Shake everything you've got - YouTube


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

This thread needs an injection of _FUNK!_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImI78s638hQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH5dqQtXcpA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWgb8ydtM2c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvGOBMVsgA4


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

How about some Funk/JazzFusion track like this one

Chris Botti (trumpet) "Streets Ahead" - YouTube

Or this one
Chris Botti (trumpet) "Regroovable" - YouTube

And a different guy but also smooth and groovy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQiIe3uK7Oo


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Good stuff, Alrojoca.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

n_olympios said:


> Good stuff, Alrojoca.


Good and different stuff on this thread.
Yey! Glad you enjoyed that! Thanks , There's more I'llkeep digging


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Funky Acid Jazz, both tracks same album

Muesli Brown
Down To The Bone - Muesli Brown - YouTube

Yo mama's so fat
Down To The Bone - Yo Mama's So Phat - YouTube

Earl Klugh twinkle another Jazz Funk Fusion

Jazz Funk - Earl Klugh - Twinkle - YouTube


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

The funkiest track to ever not be in the Vigilante 8 soundtrack. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mE17knepbM


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Jazz Funk and excellent SQ also



Ronnie Laws - Listen Here - YouTube


In another post
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1877405-post300.html


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

Some Video Game Funk

Upper Funkatron - TJ & E 3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QurnkvZ-MeY

Upper Funkatron (Version 2) - TJ & E 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIJPMVCI2AY

Upper Funkatron (Version 2 Remix) - TJ & E 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeC-0duCZlA


FunkWalk (track 1) - TJ & E 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVHOFt-CbiY&list=PLdT9t7OIvaW6OyuaI_0EsGzypVFdh3ryq

Funk U - Track 2 - TJ & E 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bZI0VdnXVI&list=PLdT9t7OIvaW6OyuaI_0EsGzypVFdh3ryq

Crash Bash - Music: Pogo Painter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtzlVvJ1CSs

Opening Title - Vigilante 8 (PSX)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6Y0HFyq9CY


Wind Farms - Vigilante 8 (N64)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPGfz0U46KE&list=PLbYy8mitnHrNuqwtlD6-tmhLgtXg9pzRW


----------



## montyburns (Jan 3, 2006)

The Meters - The Very Best of The Meters (Remastered) - YouTube


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

The new Daft Punk album, Random Access Memories. Sounds like funk/disco/electronic

This one is great,

Daft Punk - Lose Yourself To Dance - YouTube


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

O man, and how could I forget Hercules & Love Affair!

Hercule's Theme - Hercules and Love Affair - YouTube

Enjoy ;D


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Harvey Mason - Chuck Loeb - Bob James - Nathan East (FOURPLAY): 3RD DEGREE - YouTube


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Galactic (feat. Trombone Shorty and Corey Henry) - Cineramascope - YouTube


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Good Posts!

On this one, the best starts at 4:30

Brian Culbertson- Back in the Day & So Good - YouTube


----------



## ogg (Oct 13, 2007)

meu nome e Ze - YouTube


----------

